# For Sale:  Mid 80's DMC-3700



## iceman4

I'm Parting Out a mid 80's DMC, Frame is twisted, But Most of the Drive line and Cab Parts are in good Condition. The Diesel Engine is Not For Sale At This Time. Plow, and frame, Hydraulic parts. Spindles, Drive Sprokets. Hdyraulic Motors, Pumps, Hoses, The Tiller Lift Frame with cylinders are SOLD. If interested Give Me A Call, We'll Talk. Located in Central Wisc. 
Thanks, Kieth
920-765-0502


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

how did you twist the frame those riggs look like their built stout


----------



## iceman4

The machine had 20 years of hard work. had a 16 foot triflex tiller. Frame was welded several times it just gave up and so did I. Its not as strong as the frame on the LMC-3700c that replaced this older machine. I have the parts manual and will post part numbers of the parts still up For Sale Soon.
Kieth


----------



## iceman4

I have the Cat striped down and have the Tiller Motor, the 2-speed Sundstrand motors out with the final drives. All the hydraulic hoses off. The Funk Gear Box will be off this week. Sold the two Drive pumps. Still Have the engine in the chassis so you can hear it run. The 10 way plow with rams, I hate to scrap it so make me a deal for any or all parts.
Kieth


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

what kind of engine does it have and how are you sitting one road wheels also are there any track parts mainly guides


----------



## iceman4

The Cat has a New Replacement  250-HP Cummins 6CTA8.3 Turbo Diesel. This Cat  came from DMC with a Allis Chalmers. The track was put on a  LMC that we bought and needed belting. I might be able to get some "Cleats" and "Tire Guides" from some parts tracks. The two Drive Sprokets won't fit on the LMC so they are also For Sale.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I have a 2100 that is going to need guides I haven't got it up here yet so I don't know the count yet just trying too source out parts. it would be know if the sprockets will work on the 2100  but likely not the 8.2 is an awesome motor  a bit more than I need I do know some one looking for one pm me with price and contact info I will pass it on.


----------



## iceman4

I have all The Parts removed from my DMC 3700. I have the Funk Gear box, The Cab, Plow, Final Drive with the Motors, Hydraulic Hoses, Tiller Hydraulic Valve, Front Axel, Tiller Lift Frame, Hydraulic Control Valve. Make Offer. More info or photos email me at. iceman4@centurytel.net


----------



## iceman4

I Still Have Some Parts Left. The Drive Sprockets, The Final Drive and Motors. The Front Axel. And I also Have the Parts Manual for the DMC-3700. 
The Spliter Box for the Drive Pumps. Also I have the Tiller Hydraulic Pump. Some of the Hydraulic Valves. If interested And Would Like to Make An Offer Give Me a Call,
920-765-0502
Thanks Kieth


----------



## socal4t12

I just acquired a DMC 3700. Still got any parts left over?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

the blade looks like it might work on my 2100 what do you want for the blade only and maybe a couple of lift rams .


----------



## iceman4

Don, Thanks for your interest. I did Sell the Plow and the Lift Frame Last Fall. I have some of the Hydraulic Items Left, motors Plow control valve, Parts Catalog. Front Axel, Drive Sprockets, Parking Breaks, Misc other parts. I want to Sell and am taking Offers.
 Kieth


----------



## iceman4

I Have Several Parts Still Have For Sale. Both Drive Motors, Finial Drives, and The Sprockets, One Price $500.00 Plus Shipping. Also Front Axel, $100.00.  Hydraulic Control Valve, $150.00. Any other parts you might be interested in give me a call 920-765-0502


----------



## iceman4

Update. Still have both Sundstrand Motors DMC part # 3428083, Sundstrand # 22-4017.
Both Fairfield Torque Hubs # 3409002-102. Front Axel Assembly # 3405008-102. Three Drive Sprockets # 340 9003, 15 tooth. Package deal for all the parts left, $500.00 obo
plus shipping. More info. iceman4@centurytel.net


----------



## iceman4

Update as of today all parts are Sold


----------

